# Rockwell RK7241S tablesaw



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

I was at menards tonight, and saw one of these and thought it looked like a decent saw that would replace my craftsman 8"; but I was wondering if any one on ct has one or has tried one. Thanks for any info


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

is it for shop or site? for me the best site saw bosch 1031, had dewalt took it back, bosch moves easy light cuts staight cool tool! lowes s.o home depot in stock good price. do not give me grief but also own 2 ryobi saws luv um light easy set up work great for stand for mitre saw used one today kitchen remodel at a.l.f.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What are you going to be using it for?:blink: and where?:blink:



B,


----------



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

I would be using it mostly for site work. I have 10" delta but it's too big and heavy for transporting all the time. I'd be using it for ripping sheeting and the usual 2x material and trim work. Whats the max table size on the Bosch?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You should consider a rail saw for the sheet goods, fence on a circular saw for the ripping 2x4's and the like.......less awkward, easy to set up , accurate...


Jmo,



B,


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like junk imo


----------



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm looking for a decent all around portable job site table saw. What are some reliable, quality options?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

C&RC 
Get the baby bosch jobsite saw (gts1031) by far the best I have ever had. Then get a rail saw for the sheet goods.

Don't know where in IA you are but Acme tools has the bosch for about $100 cheaper than menards.

Cole


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

C&RConstruction said:


> I'm looking for a decent all around portable job site table saw. What are some reliable, quality options?


If you do a search here, you'll find a lot of useful info. 

There are guys who swear by the 2 Bosch models & others that love the 2 from Dewalt. Still others love the Makita models. We have the larger Bosch (4100) & a pair of the smaller Dewalts (DW 745's). 

The Bosch is an excellent saw, but we just don't need the capacity of it for most of our jobs these days, which are much smaller than in years past. We primarily use the 745 in a Rousseau stand, which gives us a ton of flexibility. It's a very light, compact saw that does almost everything we need. The stand is well worth the investment, since it provides lots of additional support for the times we're working with larger stock.


----------



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

GRB, 
Thank you for the useful info.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a rigid portable saw for a long time. It was a great saw but the fence starts to wear after 2 years and you have to keep an eye on it. 

After i bought the TS-55 I didn't need capacity over 12" so I sold the rigid and bought the baby Bosch. The saw is great, and it's light and small.  I got the stand also, and it all fits in my back seat I I need it to. 
I have a full size cabinet saw in my shop for doing wood work, so the Bosch is just for ripping trim and 1x for extension jambs, ect.
A friend has the dewalt, and even though I love to hate on dewalt, it's a pretty nice saw for its size. The deal breaker is it doesn't have a stand so you either need a table to put it on or you have to kneel on the floor to use it.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

chris klee said:


> A friend has the dewalt, and even though I love to hate on dewalt, it's a pretty nice saw for its size. The deal breaker is it doesn't have a stand so you either need a table to put it on or you have to kneel on the floor to use it.


Chris, Dewalt does offer a stand. It's the 7450. Rousseau also makes a great stand for it, which I linked above.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

GRB said:


> Chris, Dewalt does offer a stand. It's the 7450. Rousseau also makes a great stand for it, which I linked above.


I looked when I was looking to get my
Bosch and didn't see a stand. Guess I didn't look too hard. 
Oh well, I like my Bosch much better.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

C&RConstruction said:


> GRB,
> Thank you for the useful info.


well he is full of it:clap:

c&r save up for a better unit,you will be glad you did:thumbsup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Struble-maker. :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just checked out that model and it looks better than I thought. I thought it was the cheapy 130 dollar model. On Amazon it was 399. I think for 399 I would go with the Baby Bosch or Dewalt. 

It actually looks interesting and I like the depth of cut, but I couldn't find any meaningful reviews online about it. I just find it hard to trust a company that makes a 129 dollar crap saw as well as an upper line model. Makes me think they are targeting HO's. 

I would prefer Ryobi to the Delta copy cheap Rockwell. At least with the Ryobi you know what you are getting. As for the upper level Rockwell, hard to tell. In the 4-500ish dollar range there are a lot of choices. On the other hand, I think it would be a big step up from your 8" Craftsman. But if you want to step up, just go and really step up.


----------



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, what caught my attention about it was the depth of cut and the dust system; but that could be a joke, something for HO's to feel warm and fuzzy about.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

one thing to add about the baby bosch, the dust collection is pretty decent for a small portable ts. it has a cover around the motor to catch the dust. no pile on the floor under the saw.

i looked at the Rousseau stand and its pretty nice. it would defeat the point of why i want the smaller table saw, but thats just me.


----------



## Stanko (May 4, 2012)

Craftsman 8 is great old school table saw. I find some reviews on http://www.besttablesawsreviews.net and I think to buy Dewalt dw744xrs.


----------



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

Found a Dewalt 745 table saw in the bank swap sheet $200.00 is what they are asking. Anyone recommend the saw or should I save the money for a better saw?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have and love the 745. 
It is my opinion that there is NO BETTER small saw out right now, Bosch included, That opinion is worth the price charged.


----------



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. Ad says only used 2 weeks to get out of a bind while his big saw was down


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw rockwells on you tube. Tested pretty good. Has a laser on it to. My favorite is the makita 2705. I loved mine but some one else needed it more haha. So now i use my old 2703 still a great saw but crappy fence. But i also use a cheap ryobi as a spare. Light weight easy to carry and i probably couldnt pay any one to steal it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> looks like junk imo





C&RConstruction said:


> Found a Dewalt 745 table saw in the bank swap sheet $200.00 is what they are asking. Anyone recommend the saw or should I save the money for a better saw?


Yea the yellow guy works fine, and yes even the Ryobi rips the 1x fine:thumbsup:


----------



## C&RConstruction (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm just looking for a very portable ts that I can unload and load into my trailer as it doesn't have a ramp door and I would like it to take up as little space as possible


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't help you there.....but the Bosch seams to be a decent job site saw...




B,


----------

